

Ask HN: what should I teach high schoolers about web? - eibrahim

I am a volunteer TA at a high school AP computer science class.  I volunteered to do one session on web programming.  What should I do?  I want it to be interactive and have them actually write code.  I was thinking have them do something in js fiddle.  Any ideas or recommendations?  I can&#x27;t install anything on the machines but they all have chrome on them.  So it will have to be some cloud IDE of sorts.<p>They are into YouTube, reddit and twitter so maybe something with using their APIs???
======
ScottWhigham
Show them how awesome Tampermonkey can be - they will love that.

------
davidsmith8900
\- How much time do you have? If you have about an hour or 2, (since you want
interactivity + code), I wouldn't mind bringing in an Arduino and have them
control it through the web or with code. Something along this line ~>
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Create-an-internet-
controlle...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Create-an-internet-controlled-
robot-using-Livebots/) but cut short. That will be cool.

